

Ask HN: Free software to solve my process and technical reminder needs - JTon

I juggle many different projects simultaneously at work. Each project is involves different teams (processes) and technology. I find myself losing track of all the moving pieces.<p>Is there software available to help categorize and easily look up notes&#x2F;cards? (perhaps tag based)<p>It would be a big bonus if the software supported multiple users to share and collaborate.<p>Thanks
======
ASquare
We use Trello to manage all of our different tasks/projects. You can even
associate checklists for individual tasks.

It also has the ability to assign people or groups to tasks/projects. You have
the ability to label for categorization as well as a search function to find
by keyword

Works like a champ.

~~~
JTon
Thanks for the reply. I'm weary of using Trello because it'll host
confidential information, which is strictly against my IT security policy. Are
you aware of any apps that can be run off a local machine?

~~~
ASquare
Never used any to be honest but there's a reviewed listing here: [http://pm-
software.org/index.php?option=com_jreviews&Itemid=...](http://pm-
software.org/index.php?option=com_jreviews&Itemid=83&url=tag/category/3/criteria:2/)

